# Versacamm vs 300 price



## Pegatina (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello how are you?
this is my first post
And looking a little help
I am looking to buy a Roland VS 300 VersaCAMM
and am looking for internet price
and I found several websites where the price is $ 17000
I found this company and looking for
Ww-Sign Supply - Roland printer, HP printer, Mimaki printer, HP L25500 Latex Printer, Solvent Printer, Graphtec Printer, Ink, Summa Printer
where the same machine is at $ 7000
Can someone explain why the difference or what is the trick

thanks


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I do not know if I would trust the website they have. It shows the VS 300 and then has info on the VS 640. It all appears to be cut and pasted from Rolands website. That price is unbelievably low! If you look at thier contact us page you can see they are in Indonesia also. I am not sure where you are at but that would make a difference also.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The are in Indonesia, I have seen others post about finding the units very low at these types of sites. I don't remember anyone saying they had made a purchase.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 3, 2008)

what cracks me up is the Walgreen favicon they have for their website . And now their VS series prices are unbelievably high. Looks like a scam.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

I would say to make sure to consider your customer service first and foremost. I have searched quite a bit as well and decided on the versacamm 300. Its not the big boy but a good size for me to get started. I feel comfortable with the price because i feel like there are so many people to help with service after the sale. I can't say i've found anything quite as low as your talking but it seems if you follow up and ask some questions you'll get your answer there. They'll either know what they're doing or not lol


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

Around $16,000 is about what you can expect to pay for a new VS. The older SP 300V is around 10-13,000 new and used expect to pay around $7000 and up.

Anything that seems to good to be true, usually is.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

The VS300 retails for $16,000 right now.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

K Chez said:


> Around $16,000 is about what you can expect to pay for a new VS. The older SP 300V is around 10-13,000 new and used expect to pay around $7000 and up.
> 
> Anything that seems to good to be true, usually is.


/agree

would be nice though


----------

